# Flight of the Bumblebee



## GreenPiano

Isn't this cool? I love that piece.
And isn't the guy good? 
Not his clothes. 




I have a recital today
I'm playing a Kuhlau Sonatina.
Does anybody else know Song of the Cavalry by Kabalevsky? It's very fun to play.


----------



## Tapkaara

Why do people always confuse this with the Sabre Dance of A. Khachaturian?


----------



## Weston

I hope he takes a bit longer at other endeavors.


----------

